# Cannot configure AC9560 wireless card with iwm driver



## _73 (Sep 30, 2021)

I cannot get FreeBSD to find my wireless card. It does not show up in ifconfig -a.

```
root@S76BSD:~ # sysctl net.wlan.devices
net.wlan.devices:
```

In my /boot/loader.conf I load the iwm and iwm_firmware modules:

```
if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm3160fw_load="YES"
iwm3168fw_load="YES"
iwm7260fw_load="YES"
iwm7265fw_load="YES"
iwm7265Dfw_load="YES"
iwm8000Cfw_load="YES"
iwm8265fw_load="YES"
iwm9000fw_load="YES"
iwm9260fw_load="YES"
```
In my rc.conf:

```
wpa_supplicant_program="/usr/local/sbin/wpa_supplicant"
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
I have my network configured in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
network={
        ssid="my-network"
        psk="secret-password"
}
```
It seems that the iwm and iwmfw drivers are loaded succesfully:

```
root@S76BSD:~ # kldload if_iwm
kldload: can't load if_iwm: module already loaded or in kernel

root@S76BSD:~ # kldload iwm9260fw
kldload: can't load iwm9260fw: module already loaded or in kernel
```
I cannot start the netif service (I get this same message during boot):

```
root@S76BSD:~ # service netif start
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured
...
```
Here is my wireless card model:

```
root@S76BSD:~ # pciconf -lv | grep -B 2 -A 1 'WiFi'
none3@pci0:0:20:3:    class=0x028000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x02f0 subvendor=0x8086 subdevice=0x0034
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Comet Lake PCH-LP CNVi WiFi'
    class      = network
```

In searching my device model I found some conflicting results for if this card is a AC9560 or
AX201 device. Because I was unsure of the model I reached out to my hardware vendor and they confirmed that my device is
an AC9560 device. My computer is a System 76 Darter Pro 6.

Below is a zip of my /var/run/dmesg.boot after booting in verbose mode:


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2021)

_73 said:


> ```
> none3@pci0:0:20:3: class=0x028000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x02f0 subvendor=0x8086 subdevice=0x0034
> ```


This particular variant doesn't seem to be supported by the iwm(4) driver. At least not on 13.0-RELEASE. 






						if_iwm.c « iwm « dev « sys - src - FreeBSD source tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org
				




It doesn't appear to have been added to -CURRENT either. 





						src - FreeBSD source tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## _73 (Sep 30, 2021)

SirDice said:


> This particular variant doesn't seem to be supported by the iwm(4) driver. At least not on 13.0-RELEASE.


Ok I see. I should have mentioned that I am on 13.0-RELEASE. I am going to purchase a new `Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 9560` card. How can I be sure that the card I purchase is compatible with the iwm driver? For example I found this card on amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Wireless-AC-9560-2230-Gigabit/dp/B07G42J6KQ


----------



## scottro (Sep 30, 2021)

Note that FreeBSD doesn't provide AC wireless speeds yet.


----------



## jbo (Sep 30, 2021)

_73 said:


> Ok I see. I should have mentioned that I am on 13.0-RELEASE. I am going to purchase a new `Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 9560` card. How can I be sure that the card I purchase is compatible with the iwm driver? For example I found this card on amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Wireless-AC-9560-2230-Gigabit/dp/B07G42J6KQ


I have a Lenovo Thinkpad P1 with an Intel 9560 card and it works with the iwm driver under FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE p4. As noted currently only in 802.11n mode tho.


----------

